# My boy's memorial stone



## daopdesign

Hope this isn't all a bit morbid but I just wanted to share this photo of my baby angel's wedge stone. We have the memorial tomorrow afternoon when my baby will be put to rest (god, how do you say it).

I was doing OK at the memorial place until I read the poem my OH chose, I think it sums up our LO.

Sadly I lost him last week, he came on Friday, I was 16 weeks along and we just don't know why it happened but we will never forget the joyous months he gave us O:). My thoughts are with you all, for those going through this awful experience or those that have :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/3515/cimg1675n.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kiki04

That is so precious <3 I will be thinking of you tomorrow afternoon as you take a very hard step and laying your sweet angel at rest :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry: I am so deeply sorry, it's beautiful :hugs::hugs: I lost my Ava at 18 weeks and we buried her with all the angel babies in the cemetery . We were going to get her a private grave , but we decided at the last minute to put her with all the other angel babies. My god that day was the hardest day of my life 3/11/2011.. I go to her grave every other day and just talk to her. I miss her more than anyone could ever know. I don't know when my pain will end but sometimes i just cry so uncontrollably :cry::cry: What a horrible thing we all have to go through. My love to you and yours.xoxooxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jojo23

its beautiful hun i have the same poem on Lilys grave! sleep tight little angel xx


----------



## SassyLou

Its beautiful xxx


----------



## daopdesign

Well we've had the memorial burial this morning, it was done absolutely beautifully. A few poems were read but I had to look about and read the other memorials to stop myself from crying :( I scattered rose petals on my angel and lay him to rest. In a way I feel relieved and at peace this is all over and I can move on xxx

But he will never be forgotten and always in my thoughts, it's nice to know I have somewhere I can visit him too x


----------



## kiki04

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

Thank you for sharing something so precious with us :hugs: x


----------



## daopdesign

Thank you ladies xxxx


----------



## Moti

It's a beautiful stone. Thank you for sharing...:hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

daopdesign said:


> Well we've had the memorial burial this morning, it was done absolutely beautifully. A few poems were read but I had to look about and read the other memorials to stop myself from crying :( I scattered rose petals on my angel and lay him to rest. In a way I feel relieved and at peace this is all over and I can move on xxx
> 
> But he will never be forgotten and always in my thoughts, it's nice to know I have somewhere I can visit him too x

See that is exactly how I feel, like I will always have a place to visit my Angel Ava :hugs::hugs::hugs: it does give me some peace.
XOXO Love to You And Yours :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hotbump

:hugs:


----------

